# AOSP Woes



## steve87j (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm on 2.4 LTB and it says cell standy is 37% idle is 25%. Why is this so high?

2.5 was high too.

I mean aosp is good and all but why the eff is it so high?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I believe there are bugs in what gets blamed for battery consumption. It's not wasting your battery as you might think, it's just misreporting it.


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

Thread had been moved, no development going on here .


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

The problem is people do not understand what they are reading. Those percentages are proportions of the total consumed battery. If the phone has used 1% of the battery, but each listed item has used it equally, then each will be listed as an equal percentage. In the case of 3 items, roughly 33% for each. Since on my phone Display is not listed (for whatever reason, I don't care), I have no problem that Cell Standby, WiFi, and Phone Idle are all listed at ~30%. And neither should you.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

wraithdu said:


> The problem is people DO NOT UNDERSTAND what they are reading. Those percentages are proportions of the total consumed battery. If the phone has used 1% of the battery, but each listed item has used it equally, then each will be listed as an equal percentage. In the case of 3 items, roughly 33% for each. Since on my phone Display is not listed (for whatever reason, I don't care), I have no problem that Cell Standby, WiFi, and Phone Idle are all listed at ~30%. And neither should you.


You are correct. However, I believe that the readings are inaccurate. If you use a Sense ROM, display always shows up as the battery hog. CM on the Thunderbolt, always shows RIL (bluetooth, wifi, cell standby) as the battery hogs. Additionally, I believe that if you leave wifi and bluetooth ON, it will always split the consumption equally between those three. It's hard to believe that is accurate. I have never run CM on another phone so I'm wondering if this is an issue specific to CM on the Thunderbolt, or CM in general.

Nonetheless, I started using Spare Parts to determine battery usage.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

skinien said:


> You are correct. However, I believe that the readings are inaccurate. If you use a Sense ROM, display always shows up as the battery hog. CM on the Thunderbolt, always shows RIL (bluetooth, wifi, cell standby) as the battery hogs. Additionally, I believe that if you leave wifi and bluetooth ON, it will always split the consumption equally between those three. It's hard to believe that is accurate. I have never run CM on another phone so I'm wondering if this is an issue specific to CM on the Thunderbolt, or CM in general.
> 
> Nonetheless, I started using Spare Parts to determine battery usage.


I have heard similar problems with CM on the Inc. So I would not worry too much about it. I mean its not hurting your phone, so why worry?


----------



## steve87j (Jul 20, 2011)

it simply boggles my mind with all this developing for this tbold and the number 1 thing that makes the phone suck (battery) most roms have yet to fix.

either the phone sucks at charging

drains the shytout of the phone while using display or phone

or syncing mail

I'm rocking the LTB 2.4 7hrs @74% with extended.
of course even though the battery is okay on LTB 2.4 gps and video camera doesn't work. UGH


----------

